# Is Henry Louis Gates, Jr. Above The Law?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well since Obama brought this up and we have heard it on every news channel lately I thought we should hear the full story.



> Is Henry Louis Gates, Jr. Above The Law?
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> View Comments | Print This Post |
> 
> ...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> Instead of Professor Gates educating Sgt. Crowley about the history of racism in America and the issue of racial profiling, Sgt. Crowley should educate Professor Gates about what it is like to be a police officer and what it is to risk one's life to protect the public each and every day. That's what Sgt. Crowley does for a living.


the police are never appreciated, until they save someone's life and they are expected, always, to be 100% right with their actions...thankless job, but i admire those that do it......Gates is a bigot!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I still don't get how he can come flying off the handle like he did.

Of course I was not present so don't know all the details. But what i have read and seen on TV Gates is wrong.

Like mentioned before. Someone calls 911 and tells the dispatch. Something along the lines of this.....Reported Break in in progress at XYZ address. Two males, black, in thier 40's, one wearing blue shirt and jeans, other wearing white shirt and shorts, medium size build....

Then that is it. So when a cop shows up on scene they need to get id's from people because they know who's home it is or isn't. Then they can go from there.

Who know's maybe Mr. Gates had someone earlier in the day act racist towards him. But to take it out on a cop doing his job is wrong.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Gates is a racist prick with a chip on his shoulder. Much like Sharpton.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> I still don't get how he can come flying off the handle like he did.
> 
> Of course I was not present so don't know all the details. But what i have read and seen on TV Gates is wrong.
> 
> ...


you know, that is probably exactly what happened, because as far as i know, Gates has never outwardly been hostile, but again, if you don't have contact with the guy, you don't know his mannerisms or demeanor.


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

This kind of thing just drives me crazy. I don't know how to word this as not to offend anyone but I will try. People really just need to get over themselves and realize that to most americans your race is not important enough for us to give a crap. So claiming racism every time someone doesn't agree with you or offends you in some way just does not cut it anymore. Seriously this is getting ridiculous. I see it all the time with minorites someone does something against them or to disagree with THEM it has nothing to do with race whatsoever and automatically they will claim racism. It has got to stop. I would almost guarantee racism played no part in the conduct of the police officer yet what was claimed.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Apparently, the BLACK officer that was present is backing officer Crowley 100%.



utahhunter1 said:


> This kind of thing just drives me crazy. I don't know how to word this as not to offend anyone but I will try. People really just need to get over themselves and realize that to most americans your race is not important enough for us to give a crap. So claiming racism every time someone doesn't agree with you or offends you in some way just does not cut it anymore. Seriously this is getting ridiculous. I see it all the time with minorites someone does something against them or to disagree with THEM it has nothing to do with race whatsoever and automatically they will claim racism. It has got to stop. I would almost guarantee racism played no part in the conduct of the police officer yet what was claimed.


Nail, you've been hit on the head.


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

In answer to the title of this thread, is Gates a friend of Obama? If the answer to that is yes, then yes he is above the law. Just ask the now fired inspector general who dared to open an investigation on another of Obama's friends.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

and it is about damn time for blacks to get off the "African-American" band wagon. generations, upon generations have lived here for years, it is time for them to be Americans, period!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

now it sounds like the cop, gates and O are going to meet and have a beer together :eyeroll: if i was the cop i'd tell them to go stick that offer where the sun don't shine. but than again, i would'nt walk across the street to pi$$ on O if he was on fire


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> but than again, i would'nt walk across the street to pi$$ on O if he was on fire


I would. :justanangel:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

bearhunter said:


> now it sounds like the cop, gates and O are going to meet and have a beer together :eyeroll: if i was the cop i'd tell them to go stick that offer where the sun don't shine. but than again, i would'nt walk across the street to pi$$ on O if he was on fire


It might be a good idea for the cop to switch glasses before he takes a sip, you never know someone might have spit in one of those glasses.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> Gates is a racist prick with a chip on his shoulder. Much like Sharpton.


Bottom line, this statement is the simple truth. The more fundamental issue is that too many lack the combination of wisdom and cajones to recognize this truth. For those who reject this truth; how worn are your kneepads? :eyeroll:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Bowstring said:


> bearhunter said:
> 
> 
> > now it sounds like the cop, gates and O are going to meet and have a beer together :eyeroll: if i was the cop i'd tell them to go stick that offer where the sun don't shine. but than again, i would'nt walk across the street to pi$$ on O if he was on fire
> ...


the whole idea is really pretty childish. there is no need for this meeting, it serves no purpose other than a political one for Obama, after being such a dick and calling the cop's actions stupid, he now wants to make nice and have a beer, are you kidding me, Obama could only impress the weak minds of the world, so i guess that is where he is going to concentrate his limited effort! :beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

hunter9494 said:


> Bowstring said:
> 
> 
> > bearhunter said:
> ...


somehow-someway O is gonna turn this around and the cop will be appologizing :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> somehow-someway O is gonna turn this around and the cop will be appologizing


I wouldn't go if I wasn't wired, and they would catch you at that. The cop is a fly getting an invite to the spiders parlor.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

this story has "future hollywood movie" all over it :eyeroll: i can't believe that cop is gonna stoop down to O and "racist" gates :eyeroll:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i wouldn't go in without a representative or a camera/recorder.


----------

